# Lil Cesar PuchiBag Offer



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, just when I plunk down $225 for a Juicy Couture bag at Neimans...my daughter comes to me with this ad in the lastest National Geographic. Apparently Lil Cesar's dog food has an exclusive offer. Buy 24 cans of LC food, and send in your receipt with coupon and you can buy one of two Puchi bags (yes, the real deal). One is a red background with white polka dots bowler style, the other is a tote style in red, with contrast straps. The best part is the price...$79 plus $6 S&H. The polka dot bag is for dogs up to 14lbs (17.5"x 11.5"x 7.25"). The red bag is for dogs up to 20 lbs. (16.25"x 13.5" x7.25"). I'm going to go out as soon as the snow clears, and buy some Lil Cesar's, then I'm going to take it over to the animal shelter and donate it. How much could 24 cans cost? Certainly not more than the $300+ that Puchi bags go for, right? Any way, I thought I would pass this offer along because the bags are adorable and it sounds like such a great deal.

edited to note: The redemption coupon for this offer is in Feb. issues of a number of magazines. I am so sorry about any confusion...


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

what?! Can you scan the ad by any chance? This deal sounds really too good?!!! Is it a drawing for a bag or does every person get a bag?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

It is not a drawing. There is a coupon that you send in to redeem. You also have to include a receipt for 24 cans of Lil Cesar's food. It is in Feb. National Geographic. I haven't checked their website to see if you can down load. You may also be able to call the company to get a coupon. I know it does sound really good. If you go to www.Puchibag.com, the bowling bag on the first page is similar to the bowler offered in this deal. The regular tote is also similar to the one pictured, only it's solid red with contrasting polkadots on the inside straps.

edited to note redemption coupon is in Feb. issue


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 24 2005, 10:31 AM
> *It is not a drawing.  There is a coupon that you send in to redeem.  You also have to include a receipt for 24 cans of Lil Cesar's food.  It is in Jan. National Geographic.  I haven't checked their website to see if you can down load.  You may also be able to call the company to get a coupon.  I know it does sound really good.  If you go to www.Puchibag.com, the bowling bag on the first page is similar to the bowler offered in this deal.  The regular tote is also similar to the one pictured, only it's solid red with contrasting polkadots on the inside straps.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31099*


[/QUOTE]








alright! I'm on it!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, I went to the website. The only thing I could find was an entry to a sweepstakes. That sweepstakes is on the reverse of the redemption coupon in the magazine. Maybe you could contact Cesar's for a redeption form?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

What is the website address? I couldn't find it.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

www.cesar.com


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 24 2005, 11:53 AM
> *www.cesar.com
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31130*


[/QUOTE]

I got a server error when I tried to go to that site.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hmmm...I just tried it and it worked. Maybe if you clear your cache it'll work.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Must have been a glitch in the system. It works fine now without clearing cache.


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

I just saw the same ad in this month's edition of Oprah magazine, and you're right the bags are gorgeous. !!!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I have a copy of this months Oprah magazine, but just gave it to mother-in-law to read yesterday. 

I saw the adv, but thought Puddles would be to big for the bags....maybe not. 

I can the book from her tomorrow and have hubby scan the adv. But I don't know how to post it here. 

If you want me to email it to you as an attachment, send me your email address.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Jan 24 2005, 06:10 PM
> *I'd really appreciate it if anyone who finds this coupon would scan it in and then post the image here so I could use it.  I'd get my mom to buy and then donate the cans and then buy the bag for me (using my money naturally).  I'd LOVE to have a bag like that for Cookie--she deserves it!  Noodle wouldn't like it anyway so I don't need to worry about him.  Gotta go.....this work schedule is a killer during the week.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31180*


[/QUOTE]
When I called the customer line from the website the person I spoke with said that they would not take reproduction coupons. Can you get one where you are? They are in Jan. issues of a lot of different magazines. The offer is good until April 29, 2005. Unfortunately I don't have an extra one to send...I'm giving them to my brother, his girlfriend, my mother, and my sister in law. (I'm the one who broke the trend...they all have shih tzus.) But maybe someone else has one they can spare. Or maybe Cesar's will send one to you if you ask them. The agent I spoke with was very eager to send me free coupons for food.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Is there a photo of the bag on the web site?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 24 2005, 07:49 PM
> *Is there a photo of the bag on the web site?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31202*


[/QUOTE]
Unfortunately, no there isn't. But if you go to the PuchiBag website, the bowler bag looks like the one featured there, except it's red background with white polka dots. It looks kind of like the "pretty woman" print, except it's red and white. The tote bag looks like the "pucci" style print, except that it's solid red. The underneath of the straps are white background with red polka dots. I hope this helps. The bags are very cute.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Jan 24 2005, 07:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, no there isn't. But if you go to the PuchiBag website, the bowler bag looks like the one featured there, except it's red background with white polka dots. It looks kind of like the "pretty woman" print, except it's red and white. The tote bag looks like the "pucci" style print, except that it's solid red. The underneath of the straps are white background with red polka dots. I hope this helps. The bags are very cute.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31205
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! I think I can get an idea of what they look like. I almost bought the latest Oprah the other day but figured I wouldn't have time to read it anyway!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Puddle's Mom- You rock! SCAN SCAN SCAN !


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Could people post if they see this in any other magazines because i dont really buy oprah or national geographic lol I dont even know if sunny woudl fit into these bags but i will look more into that later i would really like to be able to get him a nice bag the one he has now (other than the way over sized sherpa bag i bought for the plane trip) is really floppy and getting kinda beat up but it was a cheap bag because i wasnt sure how big he was gonna get


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I went to the web site... but i dunno where to find the info at?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 25 2005, 10:02 AM
> *I went to the web site... but i dunno where to find the info at?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31276*


[/QUOTE]
The website doesn't have the info...you can try calling their toll free number and request a redemption form. Otherwise, you have to look in Jan. issues of magazines for it. You didn't hear this from me, but why not go to Barnes and Noble and swipe an ad?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

LOL. I wouldn't have the nerve.....but I'm going to get a magazine today.


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

I have January's National Geographic in front of me & have gone through it twice- I don't see the ad? Location, please?
Deanne


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

All the magazines in the stores are for Feb. Are these all January magazines?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deanne3899_@Jan 25 2005, 12:48 PM
> *I have January's National Geographic in front of me & have gone through it twice- I don't see the ad? Location, please?
> Deanne
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31366*


[/QUOTE]
My major mistake here...it's Feb. issues. I am so sorry for the confusion. In National Geographic, the ad is just behing page 2 article "Empty Quarter". The facing page is not numbered, but headed with "The Science of Things...Who Knew?" I hope this helps. I'm so sorry for the mixup here...I'll go back and edit my original post.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Ok so they wont take the form unless its an original but could someone scan a copy of the page anyways i would really like to read the ad and see if i am intrested first lol (god i am so freaking cheap lol)


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't have a scanner. But maybe you could go to your local drug store/grocery store or Barnes and Noble and find it there?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I went to the puchi bag website...and I think these two bags are similar in style to the ones offered by Cesar. The tote bag is solid red with polka dots on the inside straps, the bowler bag is red background, white polka dots. I hope this helps.

http://www.puchibag.com/tami_lilac_lg.htm

http://www.puchibag.com/barbie_campusbelle.htm


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

SaltyMalty, I found the ad in the Feb. issue of Oprah. It is a cardstock insert near the back of the magazine. The bags are cute and I'm going to order one. I don't think you should feel too bad about having already bought the Juicy bag, though. They are totally different type bags. The Juicy bag totally encloses your dog and these look like they are made for your dog's head to stick out. Did you order the Juicy bag from Neimans, or buy it from the store? I ordered and received two separate bags and both were much smaller than my original bag. I had to send both of them back. The Neiman's website advertises it to be a larger size than either of the ones that I got. I don't think that my 4 pound puppies would fit in it now, much less when they grow a little more. My original bag is much roomier and taller. If you got a larger bag, could you please let me know. I am still trying to get a 2nd one for Sassy. Neimans seems to think that this is the only one that they have so it must be a mistake in advertising. Thanks.
Susan


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Okay I have the insert of the Bag.

Hubby will scan it, but I don't know how to post it on here. Can some one help me with it??

Once scanned and if any one is serious about buying it after seeing it. 

I will be glad to mail the offer to you.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh, I don't know...do you have an item # or the dimensions? The one I ordered is 12"x15"x9" and should be large enough for our puppy. Which one did you get?


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

It says the dimensions are:

Small - Polka dot red 17-1/2 (w) X 11-1/2 (h) X7-1/2 (d) 14 lb dog

Large - red Solid 16 1/4 (w) X 13 1/2 (h) X 7 1/4 (d) 20 lb dog


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Jan 25 2005, 06:01 PM
> *It says the dimensions are:
> 
> Small -  Polka dot red  17-1/2 (w) X  11-1/2 (h) X7-1/2 (d)  14 lb dog
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Puddle's Mom, I was responding to Ms. Magnolia's post. Sorry, but I do appreciate the confirmation of the PuchiBags. I am ordering the tote bag since I have ordered a bolwing style Juicy one. The large red has the same measurements as a large Tami bag.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes, that is the dimension that the website advertised but the actual bag(s) wasn't even close to that. My original bag IS that size. Have you actually gotten your bag? If you did and it is that size then I am having a problem with Neimans. Thanks so much for your help with this. If you haven't gotten your bag and it comes and is REALLY small then just call them and tell them that they've misadvertised it and they'll credit you all of the shipping so you aren't out a penny.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Here is the Cesar PuchiBad Offer. 

I am not going to buy one for Puddles, he is getting a stroller. 

Like as someone said before, you can't make copies of the offer. 
So if you want mine, I will be glad to mail it to you. 
(from Oprah Mag. )


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 25 2005, 06:17 PM
> *Yes, that is the dimension that the website advertised but the actual bag(s) wasn't even close to that.  My original bag IS that size.  Have you actually gotten your bag?  If you did and it is that size then I am having a problem with Neimans.  Thanks so much for your help with this.  If you haven't gotten your bag and it comes and is REALLY small then just call them and tell them that they've misadvertised it and they'll credit you all of the shipping so you aren't out a penny.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31442*


[/QUOTE]
I haven't gotten the bag yet...but I will measure it and let you know as soon as it comes in.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Jan 25 2005, 06:40 PM
> *Here is the Cesar PuchiBad Offer.
> 
> I am not going to buy one for Puddles, he is getting a stroller.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Puddles mom,

I don'tknow if you already bought a stroller, but there was one on ebay last night...I wasn't really paying attention so I don't know if the aution already ended. Just letting you know.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The thing that seems odd to me is that on the Puchibag site it shows a bags similar to the small bowling bag at $150 yet they say the small polka-dot bag retails for $385. There is not one single bowling ball bag on their site for that much money. The price for the large tote is about right though.

I also have the ad if anyone wants it, I'll be glad to mail it to you. I'm just not the red-polka-dot type!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 25 2005, 06:52 PM
> *The thing that seems odd to me is that on the Puchibag site it shows a bags similar to the small bowling bag at $150 yet they say the small polka-dot bag retails for $385. There is not one single bowling ball bag on their site for that much money. The price for the large tote is about right though.
> 
> I also have the ad if anyone wants it, I'll be glad to mail it to you. I'm just not the red-polka-dot type!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31455*


[/QUOTE]
I did see some that were more expensive, like the Barbie one. That's most similar to the one in the coupon (in my opinion), but I agree about the price. But I think the ones for $150 are a small size...but I really don't know.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey thanks littlepeanut...checked out Ebay. 

Thats the one I WANT !!

Headed back to the bidding...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Jan 25 2005, 07:49 PM
> *Hey thanks littlepeanut...checked out Ebay.
> 
> Thats the one I WANT !!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Puddles Mom: Are you ever bidding on an auction and at the very last second a bid comes in that trumps your bid when you weren't even expecting it? Well, the person who won the bid was probably using Auction Sniper. This is a service that you set up with that will place your bid electronically the last couple seconds before the auction ends. It is wonderful. They have a small service charge but when you first join you get several "snipes" for free. If you really want this item, you must do this.. It will just about guarantee that you'll get it.

Go to Auction Sniper Web Site

Good luck!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I heard that one of the auctions sites (I can't remember which) was going to change policy...if a bid comes in the last 5 minutes, the auction will automatically extend an additional time (I think 15 minutes). Anyone else hear about this?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 25 2005, 08:36 PM
> *I heard that one of the auctions sites (I can't remember which) was going to change policy...if a bid comes in the last 5 minutes, the auction will automatically extend an additional time (I think 15 minutes).  Anyone else hear about this?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31486*


[/QUOTE]

No, I haven't but I wish the auction would continue until all bidding stops... like if no bids after 5 minutes, then the auction is closed. I hate that there is a set ending time. Anything like what you mention above would help.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Well I got the stroller bid up to $75.00 plus adding the shipping of $18.00 (93.00). Not sure if I am going much higher, still am out bidded.

Been surffing and found one for $119.00, free shipping. Would be eaiser to return if had to. 

Who knows which way to go, unless there is a big savings...


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Thanks Puddles Mom for posting that 

I am gonna try and get a copy of the add sometime this week just in case i cant find it later but i proubly wont be getting one really soon (dont have the money right now) but i am sure i can get together enough extra money before april something to look forward to getting lol


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey guys,

This is a special deal that PuchiBag does every year with Ceasars, as a matter of fact you can probably find details about last years in this forum, or I know it was in some of the other forums.

The really sad thing is that people turn around on Ebay and try to sell these for $150 and up claiming they are the actual $400 PuchiBags, which they are not. 

To my knowledge they are a special limited edition bag made only for this promotion. I have no reason to think they are any less in quality than the normal PuchiBags though.. we have been a partner with PuchiBag for a few years now and their bags are all top notch. This is a great deal for someone who wants the bag for themselves, I just think it is not that great of a deal for someone who is trying to make a buck off of it re-selling it on ebay and misleading their wood be cusotmers into thinking it is sold elsewear for $100's more.

Hope that helps!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Glamour Dog...well said.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GlamourDog_@Jan 26 2005, 01:21 AM
> *Hey guys,
> 
> This is a special deal that PuchiBag does every year with Ceasars, as a matter of fact you can probably find details about last years in this forum, or I know it was in some of the other forums.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yeah thats true i was thinking about check on ebay and seeing if in a month or 2 they had these bags on here (i assumed a lot cheaper than the other styles) but it will proubly just be a ton of people trying to rip someone off lol

btw i love the bags (well pretty much everything) you sell on your site you have some really cool stuff


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Jan 25 2005, 07:49 PM
> *Hey thanks littlepeanut...checked out Ebay.
> 
> Thats the one I WANT !!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You're very welcome!!! Good luck with the bidding! I knew my shopping addiction could be helpful for everyon


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

Okay, I ripped the ad out of the Oprah magazine at the library yesterday!  Now I just have to decide if I should buy it or not! Xena is about 9-10 lbs. would the large bag fit her? Does anyone regularly use one of these? Feedback appreciated!









Deanne


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey Deanne, 

I think a large bag would work good for her.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GlamourDog_@Jan 27 2005, 11:52 PM
> *Hey Deanne,
> 
> I think a large bag would work good for her.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hi Glamour Dog...I hope you don't mind me asking....I see that you now carry the Puppy Purse. I love the look of this for those times when we don't have to sneak our puppy with us. They seem awfully small, although the maltese photographed seem to be on the average size. Do these run true to your size charts? I'm looking for one for my puppy that will take her to full grown. Or should I just wait until she's full grown? You've really got a nice selection of bags!


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 28 2005, 10:13 AM
> *I see that you now carry the Puppy Purse.  They seem awfully small?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32062*


[/QUOTE]
actually, we only have two in our store to try out, as usual we got the two smallest sizes as those are what usually sell. Cynthia was so dissapointed because neither Gucci, or Chanel will fit into them! They need the Large (they are just under, and just over 6lbs) So yes, they are true to size. We have the small one in the store being displayed using the VictoriaSecret Yorkie Doll that came out before the Molly maltese.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 25 2005, 06:17 PM
> *Yes, that is the dimension that the website advertised but the actual bag(s) wasn't even close to that.  My original bag IS that size.  Have you actually gotten your bag?  If you did and it is that size then I am having a problem with Neimans.  Thanks so much for your help with this.  If you haven't gotten your bag and it comes and is REALLY small then just call them and tell them that they've misadvertised it and they'll credit you all of the shipping so you aren't out a penny.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31442*


[/QUOTE]
I just wanted to let you know that I did receive my Juicy bag, and unfortunately it is the smaller size. It's a good fit for now, since my puppy is only 3.5 lbs. But I think that she'll get too large for it. But I figure I have a couple of months use. Neimans does have another Juicy bag, which is supposedly larger...here's the link
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/...Id=prod16310016 I am going to go ahead and order this one too and do a side by side. I'm getting the pink and green. The watermelon colors are a bit too much for me, but the pink and green might be more wearable. I would prefer another fabric than terrycloth, but oh well.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Jan 28 2005, 12:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted to let you know that I did receive my Juicy bag, and unfortunately it is the smaller size. It's a good fit for now, since my puppy is only 3.5 lbs. But I think that she'll get too large for it. But I figure I have a couple of months use. Neimans does have another Juicy bag, which is supposedly larger...here's the link
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/...Id=prod16310016 I am going to go ahead and order this one too and do a side by side. I'm getting the pink and green. The watermelon colors are a bit too much for me, but the pink and green might be more wearable. I would prefer another fabric than terrycloth, but oh well.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32107
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was afraid of that! I'd already ordered the bag whose link you gave me. The ship date is 2/15. Since I already have one bag that is nice and big, I just can't see paying that much for the smaller one. I was able to order another large bag last week on Ebay and am waiting to see if it is the right bag, or not! I'm nervous about getting scammed but the girl swears that it is original and she is sending me the receipt. I should have it today or Monday.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia+Jan 28 2005, 03:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I was afraid of that! I'd already ordered the bag whose link you gave me. The ship date is 2/15. Since I already have one bag that is nice and big, I just can't see paying that much for the smaller one. I was able to order another large bag last week on Ebay and am waiting to see if it is the right bag, or not! I'm nervous about getting scammed but the girl swears that it is original and she is sending me the receipt. I should have it today or Monday.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32139
[/B][/QUOTE]
The bag from Neimans is definitely genuine! I got the same ship date, although the very nice CS agent said that they would phone me if it doesn't ship on that date. Which color did you order? As far as e-bay goes, I got suspicious when I saw that the Juicy bags are counterfited as often as other designer bags. One auction I did see had a Neimans tag on it, however the sku wasn't readable. How much really are you saving because the auctions I saw were around the same price as the retail. If it were half the price, I'd say go for it...but since it's so close, why take that risk? edited: I'm sorry, I guess I didn't read your post correctly. I see you already bought the bag from e-bay. I hope I didn't offend, so please accept my apology. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you got one of the good sellers. My experience with e-bay has been positive, but I've never bid on a handbag there before. Good luck and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

SaltyMalty,
Whew! My 2nd Juicy Couture bag came today and it is real. Since I have the original one I could compare and it was exactly the same, right down to the hardware, the tag, the material, etc. I am really relieved. The only reason that I bought off of Ebay is because Juicy isn't making this bag anymore. It is last year's model and it is big and roomy and I love it. I was so worried about getting scammed because I can tell that counterfeiters have copied the bowler bags and are selling them like mad on Ebay. I don't know why Juicy isn't still making this style bag because it is the right size for a maltese and other toy dogs that aren't teacup size. I told her to let me know if there were any more available because I know of at least 3 others who've been trying to get a bag. She said this was the last one that she could get. I only saved $25 over what I paid for the first one. I wasn't trying to get a bargain - only the same bag. I'm still going to be interested in seeing the size of the new one from Neimans. The thing I like about that new bag is that it has a little clasp on the top of the bag to keep the dog from poking its little nose out. My 2 current Juicy bags don't have that and its a small problem. I think I could get a shoemaker to fix me something that would work. Anyway, I think I ordered the opposite color combo from you. Green/Fushia is what is on my order. I loved the bright colors. I just want it to be BIGGER than that tiny little thing they sent me last week!!!!

Oh, and you didn't offend me in any way. I am very skeptical of designer stuff on Ebay. If I want the original, authentic merchandise I don't mind paying the price for it and don't want to get scammed. I love Ebay for some stuff, but not for designer stuff. Again, if I could have bought one in a store I would have. This was my only outlet and the girl didn't let me down. I'm SO relieved about it. 
Susan


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so glad that it worked out. What is the size of the bag? I'll be interested to see if it's the same as the NM $275. I am assuming that the terrycloth bag is larger because of the higher price. Do you have a photo of your Juicy bag? Or a link to the e-bay auction? I'm interested to see how they compare.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am going to try and include some photos of the bag. I'm not very good at this. If I can't make the photos work, then PM me your email address and I'll email them. Here goes:

Outside of bag:









Inside of separate compartment for phone, etc.:









Side view of bag:









Size is: 12"Tall, 16"Wide, 7"Deep


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, your Juicy bag is gorgeous!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Jan 28 2005, 05:52 PM
> *Seems like the dogs would get very hot in there.  I've been wanting to buy a bag for Cookie so I can take her anywhere I want, easily.  But, if it looks like the dog won't get hot, the dog is too visible.  If the dog will be well hidden, it looks awfully stuffy inside.    Really, I need a bag with ventilation all around that also renders the dog invisible.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You can't see it from my photo (sorry) but there is ventilation from both ends. My climate is very warm in summer and I doubt I would carry my puppies in bags too much in the really hot weather. Primarily I got the bag(s) for travel where we would be inside (airports, etc). I don't take my dogs everywhere I go so having them hidden from view isn't really a problem here. I've taken Sadie into the bank, etc. and just sat the carrier down on the floor while I did my banking and no one even noticed. Also that flap in the front (bottom photo) rolls down and there are little straps that keep it open so the dog can sit in the bag and look out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Jan 28 2005, 06:52 PM
> *Seems like the dogs would get very hot in there.  I've been wanting to buy a bag for Cookie so I can take her anywhere I want, easily.  But, if it looks like the dog won't get hot, the dog is too visible.  If the dog will be well hidden, it looks awfully stuffy inside.    Really, I need a bag with ventilation all around that also renders the dog invisible.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This may not work for you but here is another choice. It is reduced from $595 to $297. I can't imagine that anyone would ever have paid $595 for it...

"This is the dog carrier that even Tinkerbell would find roomy and comfy. Nicky Hilton's dog carrier is in black patent leather with fushia piping and mesh ventilation flaps. The front has a studded pink vent and the back has two storage pockets. There is also a patent leather studded collar. Dimensions 
19"Lx11"Hx9"W."

http://www.shopkitson.com/index.php?pageId...141&startFrom=1


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Love your Juicy bag. The new one that we ordered from Neimans (the $275 one) and even the smaller bag have much more rounded, sloping sides than the bag you have. I hope the bag is as cute as yours! Now I am waiting on two bags...the red PuchiBag from the Cesar's offer and the Juicy large bag. I am still debating ordering the Puchi polkadot bowler bag. Can you tell I change handbags every day?


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

DMZ dogs, Tinkerbell is Paris Hilton's dog. Nicky is a handbag designer.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

K&C's Mom...I saw that bag too, but I wish it came in lighter colors. I guess that's why it's on sale because it's a winter bag. Of course it's only January, but I'm already thinking of Spring!!! It is cute though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Jan 29 2005, 06:48 AM
> *I thought that Tinkerbell was PARIS Hilton's dog?!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32217*


[/QUOTE]

That's right... Nicky is Paris' sister. I guess the copyrighter figured she/he could mention Tinkerbell since he's in the family, so to speak.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Ms. Magnolia...I found this auction on e-bay and it looks like the bag is no bigger than the smaller Juicy bags that you've already tried. It measures the exact same size as my bag. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...6738501809&rd=1


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Shoot. Well, I'll be returning it to Neimans too. Their going to blackball me from ordering. LOL. I just don't understand why JC wouldn't continue to make the larger bag. Lets face it, most small dogs are going to be too big for that little thing when they're full grown. Maybe you could keep watching Ebay for one like mine. They have one on there right now, and the girl says its real, but I'd ask some questions. (By the way, the photos I put up are of my 1st bag. The new one is black and it is beautiful, too. Evidently it came in several different colors)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4352958707&rd=1


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 29 2005, 06:31 PM
> *Shoot.  Well, I'll be returning it to Neimans too.  Their going to blackball me from ordering. LOL.  I just don't understand why JC wouldn't continue to make the larger bag.  Lets face it, most small dogs are going to be too big for that little thing when they're full grown.  Maybe you could keep watching Ebay for one like mine.  They have one on there right now, and the girl says its real, but I'd ask some questions.  (By the way, the photos I put up are of my 1st bag.  The new one is black and it is beautiful, too.  Evidently it came in several different colors)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4352958707&rd=1
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32291*


[/QUOTE]
I saw that listing, but I thought that $199 was way too much for a used bag. The lister said that it had a dime sized chew mark from her dog. I cancelled my order for the 2/14 delivery. I am keeping my bag because it works for me now. If my pup gets too big, I guess I could e-bay it w/original NM receipt. I ended up with the green/gold which is a lovely combo. Although my husband thinks it's too flashy...too bad for him. There are a lot of fakes on e-bay that are advertised as authentic. Many sellers are showing photos of real bags from the NM website, but offering the faux versions. I read an article on-line (I wish I could find the URL, but no luck) a while ago that faux Juicy is as hot as faux Louis Vuitton. 
Check out this site, and you'll see "replica" Juicy bags including the lunchbox style.

http://clothing-accessories-cat.ioffer.com...st-HAVE-4703011


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I could tell that the counterfeiters had started copying Juicy bags cause there are so many of them listed and they are so cheap. Too bad. At least the people should SAY that their bags are replicas so people know what they're getting. That is my only gripe with Ebay. I just want to know what I'm buying and not get scammed. I wish you could have seen me yesterday when the new bag came. I went over every inch of it, comparing it to my 1st bag. I checked every zipper pull, every snap, every label, and I even looked at the inside material with a magnifying glass. LOL. My husband kept asking me if I had saved money. I was trying to explain to him that I wasn't trying to save money, just trying to get a 2nd, authentic bag for Sassy. He finally quit asking questions when I told him I had saved $25 over the first one I bought. 

Keep watching, though, maybe someone will have one to sell or maybe Juicy will come out with a bigger one. As hard as they are to come by, you'd think they'd have kept on producing them. I asked my source to keep her eyes open in case she could get anymore.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You are too funny...I have an old microscope lens (don't ask) that I use as my jeweler's loop. You should see the looks I get when I pull that sucker out of it's box. It gives a 25x magnification...where a jeweler's loop gives 10x. The bad thing now is I need it to read the small print on labels! Age has it's perks. Do let me know if you find another one. Thanks and enjoy your bag!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Here's a photo of Sassy in her new black carrier. She's just gotten her topknot combed out and is ready for bed. I've been leaving the two carriers in the den with the mesh rolled down and they've been in and out of them all day. What a scream these two are!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Love the photo!!! The bag is devine. One question, how did you get the side to stay rolled down? I'm having a terrible time getting mine to stay "snapped". The magnetic snaps definitely work, but they don't have enough grab to keep the side down. Is their a trick I'm missing, or do you think it's a defect? My puppy hopped right into the bag. I'll see if I can post a photo a little later today.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Jan 30 2005, 08:55 AM
> *Hmmmmm....I'm not sure if I want the dog (Sassy) or the bag.  Guess I'll take both!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You mean that the dog doesn't come with the bag? You are too funny.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 30 2005, 01:27 AM
> *Here's a photo of Sassy in her new black carrier.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32334*


[/QUOTE]

That is just too cute!! The bag and the baby...... the best!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 30 2005, 07:18 AM
> *Love the photo!!!  The bag is devine.  One question, how did you get the side to stay rolled down?  I'm having a terrible time getting mine to stay "snapped".  The magnetic snaps definitely work, but they don't have enough grab to keep the side down.  Is their a trick I'm missing, or do you think it's a defect?  My puppy hopped right into the bag.  I'll see if I can post a photo a little later today.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32335*


[/QUOTE]

Do neither of the little straps stay down? I took the mesh and rolled it kind of tightly and then just pressed the magnetic snaps in and that's all I've done. Same for both of my bags. If yours aren't staying then it might be a defect. Don't you love that the pad in the bottom of the bag is so cushy?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia+Jan 30 2005, 11:20 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do neither of the little straps stay down? I took the mesh and rolled it kind of tightly and then just pressed the magnetic snaps in and that's all I've done. Same for both of my bags. If yours aren't staying then it might be a defect. Don't you love that the pad in the bottom of the bag is so cushy?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32355
[/B][/QUOTE]
I only wish I had a velvet pillow...I don't think the snaps are defective, I think I just have to work the roll down a bit as the mesh is very stiff. I called NM and they said they are now out of this bag too, even though it is still showing available on their website. I'm going to try to figure out how to post a photo of my pup in her bag.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

http://www.spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index....cmd=si&img=1266]http://www.spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index....cmd=si&img=1266[/url][/IMG]

Here is my puppy in her bag.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

sorry, double post.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That is really cute. I love the colors of your bag. Your puppy is really cute. She sure has grown!

Have you had her groomed, or are you doing it yourself? I'm having trouble with the topknots. Are you trying to do them, or do you keep the hair shorter on top?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Just last week I took her to Petsmart for her first official grooming. They did a wonderful job. They had a puppy special for $14.99 (which I got half price due to the snow storm and cancelled appointments)...she got a bath, trim of paws, face and privates, and a bow. I'm taking her back on Tuesday for a bath and blowout. She fusses when I try to put in a top knot. It takes my daughter holding her and me putting it in to get it done. I am sure that she will eventually give in, and let me do it, but for now, I'm happy to have the groomer do it! I think little girl maltese should have bows in their hair, so I'm letting the top grow.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

An update here, we went all around town today in our new Juicy bag. We went to the post office (a much friendlier one than my branch), the bank, Barnes and Noble (to look for the book club book, which they didn't have), Sports Authority, Staples, Home Depot, and Petsmart (which did have the book, btw). She was the hit of the strip mall. People came up to me in each store squealing, ooohing and aaahing at how cute she was. I was certainly the proud mommy!!! Kind of like taking your new baby (human) for the first cruise around the mall in her stroller.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yay! Now here's the question - did you keep it zipped up? And if so, did she try to poke her nose out of the gap? Sadie messes up her topknot every time doing that. I'm thinking about putting a velcro strip across there to keep her head in the bag. Sassy is learning from Sadie and does the same thing. Right now my two bags are on the hearth and the dogs are using them as vacation homes. Here's another photo. (Sorry to everyone who could care less!)









PS. Sadie in gold and Sassy in black


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 31 2005, 06:56 PM
> *Right now my two bags are  on the hearth and the dogs are using them as vacation homes.  Here's another photo.*


OK.... that has to be one of the cutest pictures I've ever seen.... absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 31 2005, 06:56 PM
> *Yay!  Now here's the question - did you keep it zipped up?  And if so, did she try to poke her nose out of the gap?  Sadie messes up her topknot every time doing that.  I'm thinking about putting a velcro strip across there to keep her head in the bag.  Sassy is learning from Sadie and does the same thing.  Right now my two bags are  on the hearth and the dogs are using them as vacation homes.  Here's another photo.  (Sorry to everyone who could care less!)
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









WHO would NOT care about seeing those precious faces?!







That is an absolutely heart-warming picture!!!! What double pleasure you must have with them!!! Beautiful babies!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

they are soo cute !!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I told someone for christmas that i wanted one of those bags for sunny, a bigger one since he is big...well there was a bit of a misscommunication and now i have a huge juicy bag but it isnt a dog carrier, its really cute (i said thankyou like a billion time i didnt really expect to get naything like that) but i have no idea what to do with it i tried bringing it to school but i kept hitting people with it in the halls lol

OK i have been looking for a photo of  the one i have online but i cant find it in the right color i will just take a photo of it tommorrow


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

That picture is just the cutest thing I've seen. I had to show my husband who now realizes that there are other equally insane people in this world. I kept the sun-roof closed, but I did roll down the window for her. She kept poking her head out the opening. But the snaps didn't really want to stay down for me, so I had to put the chain across the mesh to hold it there.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Saltymalty, I'm worried about your snaps! For the price that we're paying for these bags the darn snaps ought to work! 

Thanks everyone. I greatly appreciate being in the company of other idiots. My husband thinks I've flipped my lid completely. I had a meeting of my tennis team tonight and came home (after drinking a glass or two of wine with the girls) and John had been holding the babies all night and the bichon was at his feet. They all seemed pretty content and I'm pretty sure I'm not the only smitten idiot in this house!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

There are several people who've asked me about my bags. I wrote to Juicy Couture and asked if they planned to offer the larger bag in the near future. I got a response back today saying that the only bag that was being offered currently is the small bag. They haven't sold the larger one since last spring. They wouldn't say when, if ever, they would sell the bigger bag. I expect that if they got enough questions about it that might make them rethink. In the meantime the only way that you can get the larger bag is to find a store that still has it, or to buy from Ebay or some such place. To the best of my knowledge the larger bag hasn't been knocked off because they aren't all over Ebay. Retail on that bag is/was $275. The item number is YTRUD002. It came in at least three colors that I know of: Putty (gold), Black, Pink. There may have been others. Every so often these bags show up on Ebay in an auction. This is how I got my 2nd bag. Another place that you could check are Ebay STORES. You get to that by going to Ebay's main page and then looking on the left of the screen where it says Specialty Sites and click on Ebay Stores. There are several bags there, but the one that is new is selling for $375 from Satina's Closet. You might be able to make her an offer. Anyway, this is all the information that I can provide. I hope that this helps.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jan 31 2005, 06:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










WHO would NOT care about seeing those precious faces?!







That is an absolutely heart-warming picture!!!! What double pleasure you must have with them!!! Beautiful babies!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32616
[/B][/QUOTE]
Awwwww!







They are adorable!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I want to see a picture with you with a bag/dog on each arm!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

That picture is SO cute!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Saltymalty, I'm worried about your snaps! For the price that we're paying for these bags the darn snaps ought to work!
> 
> I called Neiman's and they are sending another bag! They also said I can continue to use this one until the new one arrives. They agreed that it was a defect in the bag. They have waived shipping charges for the return, and for the new bag as well. NM has been a pleasure to deal with on this bag. I wonder what they'll do with the defective one?
> 
> BTW, do you have a contact at Juicy? I'd love to make an inquiry too! We idiots must stick together, you know.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, is your large bag heavy... Catcher is almost 8 pounds.. I'm afraid if I add the weight of the bag I'll be toting around a lot of weight.... just wondering since the bag looks very well made and maybe heavy even when empty ???


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is the address that I emailed which is customer service.
[email protected]

I, too, have been very impressed with NM customer service. They've been wonderful, making me very likely to deal with them in the future. I had opened an account at Christmas when we were in Las Vegas because we were buying a bunch of David Yurman jewelry. Now I'm really glad I'll be getting the catalogues, etc.

Sher, I would say that my bag, empty of puppies, weighs about 3 pounds. It isn't feather weight but it also isn't terribly heavy. 

Marj, I might take a photo for you, but in reality you probably won't see me with both dogs at once. I don't take mine everywhere I go and my daughter is taking Sadie back with her to school after her interview for dental school in Louisville this coming weekend. I've had Sadie all this time because of the holidays, potty training and then the spaying. She'll be with my daughter during the week and will come here on weekends. So, of course, the 1st bag goes with Sadie, meaning that little Sassy just HAD to have her own bag. LOL. I admit that I just loved the bag and got both of them for myself and my daughter. Luckily the dogs really love the bag so everyone is happy!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Jan 25 2005, 06:40 PM
> *Here is the Cesar PuchiBad Offer.
> 
> I am not going to buy one for Puddles, he is getting a stroller.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
They only have RED??? umm... looks like i'm not getting that.


I DO LOVE those JUICY bags I see all those precious pictures of !!!!! I need to look into getting one of those!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Ok i got a question about these carriers, i proubly should create a new board about it but this huge board on carriers is already here lol....alright well sunny is pretty big (i think he will top out around 10lbs he is 7months old now) and he has a bag he fits in just fine with plenty of room to grown, its a cheap bag though so eventully i will replace it with a nice one, my proublem is that is straps are so thin they hurt my shoulder has anyone ever seen a bag with thicker straps? i dont mean like heavy duty padded or anything just a little wider than normal


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Lilly,I haven't really noticed straps, but I'm a Mommy so I'm used to carrying heavy loads. I think the Celtei (I hope I spelled that correctly) Active Pet-a-tote has a padded shoulder strap. Some of last year's styles were on e-bay for fairly inexpensive (under $100). 

Ms. Mag, I've been a NM customer for ages, but this is the first time I ever ordered from them on-line, which turned out to be by phone...it's a long story. NM and Nordies are my two all time favorite stores. My all time fav was Bonwitt Teller, and Garfinckle's in DC, but both closed ages ago. I too love David Yurman stuff. If you like that style, check out www.ShopNBC.com and look up Samuel B. His stuff is similar in design, and very affordable. Is it going to be tough to give up little Sadie since you've had her for so long? And I'm figuring that you must have been a child bride...dental school? You must be proud. We waited to have kids (I'm 44) so my oldest is 11. 

Kodie's Mom...but red looks like his color! The Bowler style Juicy would probably work well for Kodie because of his size. Neiman's is the only place that I've found (on-line) that still has them in stock. Be careful looking on e-bay as there are many fakes. The fakes appear to be nice quality, but I cannot see spending $125-$150 when you can get the real thing for $225.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 1 2005, 07:38 PM
> *Lilly,I haven't really noticed straps, but I'm a Mommy so I'm used to carrying heavy loads.  I think the Celtei (I hope I spelled that correctly) Active Pet-a-tote has a padded shoulder strap.  Some of last year's styles were on e-bay for fairly inexpensive (under $100).
> 
> Ms. Mag, I've been a NM customer for ages, but this is the first time I ever ordered from them on-line, which turned out to be by phone...it's a long story.  NM and Nordies are my two all time favorite stores.  My all time fav was Bonwitt Teller, and Garfinckle's in DC, but both closed ages ago.  I too love David Yurman stuff.  If you like that style, check out www.ShopNBC.com and look up Samuel B.  His stuff is similar in design, and very affordable.  Is it going to be tough to give up little Sadie since you've had her for so long?  And I'm figuring that you must have been a child bride...dental school?  You must be proud.  We waited to have kids (I'm 44) so my oldest is 11.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I like N-M and Nordstrom also but also like Saks. I had gotten a Prada bag from Saks online and after storing it during the summer, when I took it out of its sleeper bag the sides had sort of puckered up.... like the thread had shrunk.... I had used it for two years but it was not worn at all. But I couldn't carry it with the sides puckered up like that. So, I sent it back to Saks with a note explaining and they gave me a full refund. I couldn't ask for better service than that!

I have purchased a lot of stuff from both N-M and Nordstrom's online since there is not a store in my town. I've always had wonderful service from them.

Another good customer service story is that I had a Chanel bag I had purchased by phone from the Bloomingdale's in Florida (can't remember the city). I had figured I'd use it for the rest of my life... it was just under $1,000.







Figured I wouldn't buy another purse for at least three years. Well, the strap broke (sent for repair... took months) then the silk in the pocket totally shredded and the strap broke yet again.... I was so disgusted... I sent it back to Bloomingdale's (it had been a couple years) and got a full refund!

Hey, I'm a Yurman fan, also. I had a ton of it and hadn't worn a lot of it in a couple years so I sold it on eBay. Those I sold to got a great deal and I had $ to buy some new stuff.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 1 2005, 06:38 PM
> *Ms. Mag, I've been a NM customer for ages, but this is the first time I ever ordered from them on-line, which turned out to be by phone...it's a long story.  NM and Nordies are my two all time favorite stores.  My all time fav was Bonwitt Teller, and Garfinckle's in DC, but both closed ages ago.  I too love David Yurman stuff.  If you like that style, check out www.ShopNBC.com and look up Samuel B.  His stuff is similar in design, and very affordable.  Is it going to be tough to give up little Sadie since you've had her for so long?  And I'm figuring that you must have been a child bride...dental school?  You must be proud.  We waited to have kids (I'm 44) so my oldest is 11.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32863*


[/QUOTE]

Child bride - at the time I didn't think so. We got married the summer that I graduated from college. But our oldest daughter is 22 (other daughter is 19) and is older than I was when I got married and I don't think she is anywhere nearly old enough to be married! Times sure do change. We are very proud of her. She graduated from Vandy in 3 years with a degree in Spanish and is using this year to finish some pre-reqs for Dental school. She's had several interviews and is waiting to hear. Might happen this year, or she might have to wait another year. It'll be weird when Sadie isn't here full time. Having Sassy will be a huge help but the puppies might really miss each other, tho they were apart for 3 months. Anyway, Sadie is really attached to my daughter when she's home on weekends so it'll all work out. 

We had Nordstom in Seattle and Virginia. Love it. We have terrible shopping here in Mississippi but I can get to New Orleans in an hour and they have a pretty good Saks there, which I adore. I will check out the site for the Samuel B. jewelry.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 1 2005, 08:10 PM
> *Child bride - at the time I didn't think so.  We got married the summer that I graduated from college.  But our oldest daughter is 22 (other daughter is 19) and is older than I was when I got married and I don't think she is anywhere nearly old enough to be married!  Times sure do change. We are very proud of her.  She graduated from Vandy in 3 years with a degree in Spanish and is using this year to finish some pre-reqs for Dental school.  She's had several interviews and is waiting to hear. Might happen this year, or she might have to wait another year.  It'll be weird when Sadie isn't here full time.  Having Sassy will be a huge help but the puppies might really miss each other, tho they were apart for 3 months.  Anyway, Sadie is really attached to my daughter when she's home on weekends so it'll all work out.
> 
> We had Nordstom in Seattle and Virginia.  Love it.  We have terrible shopping here in Mississippi but I can get to New Orleans in an hour and they have a pretty good Saks there, which I adore.  I will check out the site for the Samuel B. jewelry.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32872*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, you're lucky to be so close to New Orleans. I don't think I'd want to live there but to be that close would be perfect.

I know the Saks you mean. I was at a business thing in New Orleans probably 14 years ago and the hotel was very close to where Saks was. I bought a few things.. one was a scarf that I still am enjoying after all these years......


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I've been to that Saks too. I love New Orleans. I haven't been there in years, but I would love to go again soon. I was there 14 years ago too, when I was there on a business tirp. Funny, I don't remember much except what I purchased! I still have the Ferragamo shoes, classic mid heel pump that is still very much wearable today. Heck, I have yet to give up a great pair of shoes or handbag.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG!!! I love those bags and *especially* those babies!!!! Now I want a Juicy bag for Ruby Jean







Those babies are ADORABLE!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I love New Orleans. John and I lived there during his 4 yrs of Dental School. We were too poor in those days to enjoy it but it is a really great city with a style and charm all its own. Its one of my three favorite cities in America - the other two are Boston and San Francisco. It is really great to be able to run over there for a day, or overnight, or even for the weekend. OK, so I have a great idea - Lets all get together in New Orleans. Its a fairly pet friendly city - except for the restaurants! And the restaurants are fabulous.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 1 2005, 11:55 PM
> *I love New Orleans.  John and I lived there during his 4 yrs of Dental School.  We were too poor in those days to enjoy it but it is a really great city with a style and charm all its own.  Its one of my three favorite cities in America - the other two are Boston and San Francisco.  It is really great to be able to run over there for a day, or overnight, or even for the weekend.  OK, so I have a great idea - Lets all get together in New Orleans.  Its a fairly pet friendly city - except for the restaurants!  And the restaurants are fabulous.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32899*


[/QUOTE]

That isn't a bad idea! Maybe someday a bunch of us can meet there.... I would only be able to take one of mine... two would just be too difficult... It'd be Catcher.. he is so good....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I wrote Juicy also trying to find out who might have the large carrier. Here's the reply I got back from them:









"Thank you for your recent inquiry.

The large Juicy dog carrier you are interested in, which measures 15x12x9, was last shipped with the Spring, 2004 product line. Unfortunately, the large dog carrier is no longer available for purchase.

We apologize for this disappointment."


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

If they hear from people, asking about the larger bag, they might offer them again. 

Did y'all know that Coach offered a pet carrier this fall in very limited editions? Here is an auction. I don't know if this is really authentic or not, but this is what it looked like. The Coach store in Vegas told me that they got 3 and they were sold out within an hour. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ShippingPayment

I doesn't look like it has good ventilation, however. I'm not sure if that flap can be fixed to stay up, or not, and it looks like only vents on one side. Seems like it would get really stuffy inside. On the other hand, I LOVE the pink!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 2 2005, 08:47 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That isn't a bad idea! Maybe someday a bunch of us can meet there.... I would only be able to take one of mine... two would just be too difficult... It'd be Catcher.. he is so good....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32917
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ooh--I wanna go too! My inlaws live in Hattiesburg MS, would be cool to meet up with other Maltese (and give me an excuse away from the MIL during those long visits!) But I have to confess, I am a die-hard Target shopper these days. As I have gotten older the allure of the pricey stores just isn't there anymore. (No wonder my MIL keeps making "suggestions"-lol)
Quincymom
Add Charleston to the list or all time great American cities-love that city


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 2 2005, 03:56 PM
> *If they hear from people, asking about the larger bag, they might offer them again.
> 
> Did y'all know that Coach offered a pet carrier this fall in very limited editions?  Here is an auction.  I don't know if this is really authentic or not, but this is what it looked like.  The Coach store in Vegas told me that they got 3 and they were sold out within an hour.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It is very cute but it looks more like a travel bag than one for around town.... looks very good for travel, though.... I still like that large, black Juicy Bag!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Quincymom, My youngest goes to school in Hattiesburg at USM. And I graduated from that college also. There isn't much to do there, but did you know they are building a Target? And they just got a Best Buy! And the coast doesn't have either of those stores. Grrrrr


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 2 2005, 06:22 PM
> *Quincymom, My youngest goes to school in Hattiesburg at USM.  And I graduated from that college also.  There isn't much to do there, but did you know they are building a Target?  And they just got a Best Buy!  And the coast doesn't have either of those stores.  Grrrrr
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33016*


[/QUOTE]
Ms, Magnolia, No, I didn't know they were building all that. Did you know that they now have a "Traffic Cam" on Hardy Street? That was my husbands big news about the sprawling metropolis of Hattiesburg on his last visit. Of course HE wouldn't tell me about Target till he wanted me to go on another visit with him!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, my replacement Juicy has finally arrived. I think my first bag was used, when I looked at the bags side by side, they were a bit different. The snaps didn't hold and I noticed a small spot on the top of the bag. The new bag was completely virgin. I kind of equate it to finding the box of new shoes at DSW...you know the ones that no one else has tried on before. I'm weird about that kind of stuff. Any way, maybe it's just me, but the new bag is slightly larger...not more than a half inch all around, but it is bigger. Also, the "purse" compartment is larger too. So I am much happier with bag #2. Now I'm off to sneak her into the orthodontist.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 8 2005, 12:37 PM
> *Well, my replacement Juicy has finally arrived.  I think my first bag was used, when I looked at the bags side by side, they were a bit different.  The snaps didn't hold and I noticed a small spot on the top of the bag.  The new bag was completely virgin.  I kind of equate it to finding the box of new shoes at DSW...you know the ones that no one else has tried on before.  I'm weird about that kind of stuff.  Any way, maybe it's just me, but the new bag is slightly larger...not more than a half inch all around, but it is bigger.  Also, the "purse" compartment is larger too.  So I am much happier with bag #2.  Now I'm off to sneak her into the orthodontist.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34217*


[/QUOTE]

WOW! Aren't you glad that you asked for a replacement. Sounds great!

Now that you mention it, I had forgotten that the first bag that NM sent didn't have all of the metal wrapped and covered. The 2nd bag was obviously not used, but I suspect that the first one was. I sent both back and am watching for credits.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I called NM regarding the bag being slightly larger and the CS rep told me that's because they probably were made at different times, possibly using a slightly different form. The pillow inside the bag is exactly the same size, however on the bag I'm keeping, it's about .5" shorter than the "floor" of the bag. That's fine with me. The bag measures 13"(l)x7"(w)x9"(h), the handles are about 3/4" longer too. 

I also decided to go ahead and order both Puchi bags. I kept thinking I was going to regret not ordering the red polka dot one...it really looks like the perfect summer bag. I have the perfect little red polka dot wooden heeled mules to wear with it! Now I just have to find a red belt and I'm golden. 

BTW, I looked at the Coach bag but I opted against because it looked too much like luggage to me. I was really hoping for more of a tote style. I loved the straw bags that Coach had last spring. I haven't seen their new catalogue yet. I know they do the dog carriers just around holiday time.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if y'all meet in new orleans..im in! only and hour away for me


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Just my luck! I just get my Puchi Bag that I orderd from Puchi at (400.00) And today my hubby comes home with the Lil cesar offer in hand.I love my Puchi bag (Barbie collection) but I have to take advantage of this offer.My Rudy is about 5 Lbs and he has room to grow in it.I had wanted the Juicy bag but they were just too small for him.I hope some of you will be able to take advantage of this offer and get a Puchi bag.Good luck


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonestar_@Feb 9 2005, 08:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I've decided to go for both...which Barbie bag did you get? I love them, they are so cute. The one polka dot Barbie bag looks almost exactly like a doll case that I have. And yes, I did keep all my old Barbies (from the early '60's) and now my daughter has them displayed in her room. She has a whole collection of "in-the-box" dolls, some which have skyrocketed in value. She also has "playing with" dolls but I'm not too sure how much longer that's going to last...she's 11.5 .


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I ordered my lil cesar puchi last week. I decided to go for the polka dot since I have the bigger juicy bags. Thought the smaller one would be a good change. I love red.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just couldn't make up my mind. I think they both look adorable. We were away this past weekend, and my husband absolutely refused to carry the Juicy bag...just wait til I get the polka dot one! Maybe I should order a Barbie one just to get him good!!!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I went with the polka dot bag.My husband wont even hold the barbie bag







He Loves the dogs but draws the line on the Barbie bag.he wanted me to get the camo look.Ha Ha he he, maybe next time!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Which Barbie bag do you have, Lonestar? I'd love to see a photo of your pup in it.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, here I go again...the larger Juicy bags are cropping up on e-bay now. I am fighting my sensibilities....do you think that these bags are real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5366143165&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...6746048452&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...6746017092&rd=1


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just now realized that the gold and black bags are by the same seller who has listed the larger bags before. RubyJean's Mom, you were pleased with your purchase, right? I think I'm going to have to give into temptation here.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...opic=2219&st=80


> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 23 2005, 08:56 PM
> *OK, here I go again...the larger Juicy bags are cropping up on e-bay now.  I am fighting my sensibilities....do you think that these bags are real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5366143165&rd=1
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The 2nd and 3rd listing are for VIPFashions which is where I believe someone from SM bought theirs... check earlier posts in the "which tote should I buy thread"..

This company is selling a ton of these bags. I wrote and asked a question and never got a reply. They keep selling the gold and black and then when sold, add more. They have a lot of Juicy items in their store so that is a good sign. They have a long track record with eBay. The first listing has a low # of feedbacks.

EDIT: Here is the thread that talks about the eBay listings:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...opic=2219&st=80

EDIT: I just checked my eBay email account account and VIP Fashions did respond to my question.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes! I love my bag--







Its very nice~







guess I'll have a look too.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG--Did anyone see the pink??? I'm in so much trouble right now......


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

K&C's Mom...thanks for the link to the other thread. I forgot where we were posting Juicy info! I was somewhat surprised by the number of bags this seller has had, but given their feedback, I guess they are ok. 

RJ's Mom, you got the black one, right? I think the pink is nice, but I think that a black bag is more neutral. I am trying so hard to resist right now, but I feel myself starting to cave. I keep looking at the new Coach satchel to gain strength.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Actually I got the gold one-it is very neutral-very pretty! -I think thats why I like the pink one~I do love pink though too! I think the black one is so pretty-very classy but I was a little worried it may be to hot in the summer?! Of course, with as many bags as I'm buying I'm sure they'll be a bag for all kinds of weather!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh sorry about that...how does your pup like the bag? It sounds lovely. Hmmm, maybe I should get the gold one, that way I can use the gold shoulder strap that came with my green and gold smaller Juicy. Decisions....decisions....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Is there anyway that I can help authenticate the bags? 

RJ's mom, here is some info on my bag. Compare yours.....

The little gold brads on the handles, down by the rings, have an imprint. One is a heart and one is a crown. Same on the other side. 

On the curved piece there is are two brads. The two on the left are (from the top) imprinted with a heart and love P&G. On the right they are imprinted with a J and a crown. 

On the bottom of the bag are 5 little gold feet. They are all imprinted with hearts.

The magnetic snaps which hold the mesh down are both imprinted with hearts.

The chain on the bottom of the mesh has 3 charms on each side: P, G, &

The two top zippers that close the pet part have a large J on one side and a heart on the other side. The Heart says Juicy Couture.

The zipper on the purse part of the bag is a double zipper and each zip has the gold heart with Juicy Couture. 

If I can answer any other questions, let me know.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 23 2005, 08:05 PM
> *Is there anyway that I can help authenticate the bags?
> 
> RJ's mom, here is some info on my bag.  Compare yours.....
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Susan,

My bag has all those things!! I never doubted its authenticity, so I don't know why I was checking. Does yours have a small strap attached to one of the side that you can attach to a harness/collar?

Olga


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes, I have that strap. I knew that my first bag (gold one) was authentic because I bought it at a boutique in Carmel. The 2nd bag I got from Ebay and that was the one I was worried about. I went over it with a magnifying glass, but am convinced that it is also authentic.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 23 2005, 08:05 PM
> *Is there anyway that I can help authenticate the bags?
> 
> RJ's mom, here is some info on my bag.  Compare yours.....
> ...


[/QUOTE]

MSMAGNOLIA Yes thats exactly how my bag is-I'm so happy its authentic-it would always be in the back of my mind-spending that much money on something fake! Thank you describing your bag!--Ruby Jean was just spayed, microchipped, and had some baby teeth pulled out Monday so I haven't put her in the bag yet. She still doesn't feel very well-but I did show her!







Its nice and roomy-I could probably use the small one Ruby is only 4 lbs. But I like for her to have plenty of room. Were trying to learn the picture thing so hopefully we can get one up soon.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

RJMom,
I roll down the mesh and attach the little magnetic strips and leave my bags on the hearth. My puppies use the bags like their crates. They just hop in and take a nap. Then, when we go out, they are used to them and don't complain at all.

So glad that your bag is authentic. I would hate to have steered people in the wrong direction. I would love that pink bag, but since I already have 2, I think my husband would have a heart attack!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 23 2005, 11:28 PM
> *RJMom,
> I roll down the mesh and attach the little magnetic strips and leave my bags on the hearth.  My puppies use the bags like their crates.  They just hop in and take a nap.  Then, when we go out, they are used to them and don't complain at all.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]Thats a great idea I'll have to do that for Ruby too! I would love for her to get use to it--
I know what your saying I just bought the black celtei bag-I think you have that too don't you? An were waiting for the Puchi bag..AND I bought my husband a messenger type bag for him to carry her too-he feels left out...so I'm really trying to talk myself out of it--







but I sure love the Juicy bag--thank you so much for telling us about it!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 23 2005, 07:34 PM
> *Oh sorry about that...how does your pup like the bag?  It sounds lovely.  Hmmm, maybe I should get the gold one, that way I can use the gold shoulder strap that came with my green and gold smaller Juicy.  Decisions....decisions....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37307*


[/QUOTE]
That is the only thing I wish it had a shoulder strap! Are they suppose to come with one by any chance because mine didn't.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That size did not include a shoulder strap.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I can't wait for my bag. I was holding my breath waiting for Rubysmom to tell us if her bag was the exact same as MsMagnolia's. Whew! What a relief. I think we ordered them from the same people. VIPfashions. We are now in the process of getting a huge blizzard. They are calling for 6 to 12 inches of snow accumulation.







I bet that will delay the UPS truck for a few days.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Who actually ordered the PuchiBag and have you gotten yours yet? I wish it would hurry up and come!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I ordered one on January 27-and haven't received it yet....I believe it said 8-10 weeks-if I'm not mistaken....I can't wait


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 1 2005, 11:51 AM
> *Who actually ordered the PuchiBag and have you gotten yours yet?  I wish it would hurry up and come!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38912*


[/QUOTE]
I ordered two...both styles...and every day I search for a package on my front porch. I stalk my neighbor's too, because they so kindly agreed to send in the second order form. I think my original one went out the last week of January and the form said it can take 8 to 10 weeks. I think that when you order a Puchi Bag they take about 4 weeks, so I'm hoping it will come any time now.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I was doing my online banking, and I saw that Ceasar cashed my check 3 days after I sent it in, and now they're making us wait soooo long.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You were smart to check. I paid by money order, so I have no way to tell when they were cashed.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

It was a postal money order. Since I was there to mail the form anyway, why bother to make two trips! I wonder if the PO has a way to check.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good idea to check the bank statement. I'll hunt mine up.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

They cashed my check just 3 days after I sent in the form, so it was in my january statement. Just wish the bag would get here!!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Mar 1 2005, 10:25 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered two...both styles...and every day I search for a package on my front porch. I stalk my neighbor's too, because they so kindly agreed to send in the second order form. I think my original one went out the last week of January and the form said it can take 8 to 10 weeks. I think that when you order a Puchi Bag they take about 4 weeks, so I'm hoping it will come any time now.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38926
[/B][/QUOTE]
You ordered both!!







Why didn't I think of that.... ha ha!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

It's not too late to order a second.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, I trekked out today to pick up the kids from school...stuck in tons of traffic and numerous accidents later....I had a package waiting for me on my front porch. My first of two Puchi bags had arrived!

I received the large red bag. It is large. My puppy will not be able to use it for quite some time, as even when she stands, she is barely able to pop her head out of the roll down flap. I am disappointed in that the fabric seems to be puckering on one side of the bag instead of laying smoothly. Kind of the way some fabrics do when they get wet. It's almost as if it didn't adhere properly to the backing. I'm going to call Puchi and see what they say about it. The fabric, minus the pucker, is very nice and the inside of the bag seems to be well protected from potential accidents. I also like the ease of use and the large vents on either end. The leash strap is elastic, but seems secure. I am going to have to wait until tonight to take some photos of the bag. The bag is much less feminine than the Juicy, so my husband will be happy with that. I would say that if you have a larger malt, this would be a good bag. I am not so sure that it's going to be a great size for my puppy, since she's a bit on the smaller side. Right now, I'd be afraid she'd jostle around too much in the bag. I'm hoping the second, smaller style bag will be a good fit. The bag is definitely a tote in style. I'll post when I speak to Puchi regarding the fabric puckering. 

Right now, as far as size, function and quality are concerned, I'd give it a B-. As a point of comparison, I'd give the Juicy bag an A-. Of course the Juicy bag was almost three times the price.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ohhh, I can't wait for mine!!! Thanks, now I know to be on the look out for it!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just got off the phone with a very nice person from PuchiBag. The puckering is definitely not supposed to be there and they are sending me a shipping label to send it back to them for a replacement. She was very apologetic, and wonderful to deal with. She took my name, address, and phone number. In the mean time, I took a closer look at the hardware on the bag, and I can say that it is very nice and solid. Given that their customer service has been so nice, I think I'm changing my grade to a B. I'll keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I ordered the smaller bag because I was afraid that Sassy wouldn't be able to poke her head out. I'm glad I did that. I would like to think that mine should be coming along very soon. I ordered it at least a month ago, maybe 6 weeks.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 8 2005, 06:11 PM
> *I ordered the smaller bag because I was afraid that Sassy wouldn't be able to poke her head out.  I'm glad I did that.  I would like to think that mine should be coming along very soon.  I ordered it at least a month ago, maybe 6 weeks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41237*


[/QUOTE]
I hope your bag arrives soon. I am waiting for my second one, which is the smaller, as well. It arrived via FedEx ground and was shipped from NYC, so that's probably why it arrived here so quickly. To make the larger bag work, I may have to add a blanket or additional padding on the bottom. The pad does velcro to the base so it won't move, but it's not as plush as the Juicy's pad. I may have to go out and get some coordinating velvet to make a pillow case for the pad. I do like the fur on the window. That makes a nice soft spot for their neck to rest. But the side doesn't roll down all the way. Still, for the price, it's a nice value.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Saltymalty,
What number did you call about your bag? I got mine yesterday and THEY SENT THE WRONG ONE! I ordered the small and got the large. I think I could put both dogs in it! Its even bigger than the Juicy bags. I really wanted the smaller one. Luckily I have a photocopy of my original order so I can prove what I ordered. I just have no clue how to get started on getting this fixed! 

Thanks!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 11 2005, 11:25 AM
> *Saltymalty,
> What number did you call about your bag?  I got mine yesterday and THEY SENT THE WRONG ONE!  I ordered the small and got the large.  I think I could put both dogs in it!  Its even bigger than the Juicy bags.  I really wanted the smaller one.  Luckily I have a photocopy of my original order so I can prove what I ordered.  I just have no clue how to get started on getting this fixed!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
The large tote is great for folks with larger malts. It's nice, but I'm definitely going to have to put an extra pillow in there. It might end up just too big for our puppy. I may end up giving the larger one to my brother who has Shih Tzus. 

As far as contacting them, first, I called Masterfoods. That is the parent company for Cesar's. I don't recall that number, but you can get it from their website. I just called the regular customer service number. The Masterfoods CS gave me a number for PuchiBag, which was the same one that is on the tag that came with the bag. That number is a 24hr. message line, but at the end of the message, they give a 312 area code number. I am sorry, but I didn't write it down. You can also reach PuchiBag through their website. 

I received my smaller bag today, and while it is smaller in height, it's not much smaller in length. Right now, Valletta takes up only half the bag. Hopefully she'll grow into it. I love the red and white Polka Dot fabric on the small bag. Something about the red and white looks really cute when a little white face pokes out the end. It's a great bag for summer.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I'd never heard your puppy's name, so I always said "Salty" in my mind when I saw your posts. 

Cute real name - cute dog







Jealousy over here.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Mar 11 2005, 03:05 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks...I'm SaltyMalty because we live at the shore! My husband came up with the name...it's the capitol of Malta. My kids wanted to name her Fluffy, Snowy, Muffin, Puffy, or other similar names. My husband, the geography buff, came up with that one. When we met her for the first time at the breeder's, we were too busy to notice my husband telling the breeder what her name was going to be. Oh well. Now it seems to fit her, and I've never heard of another dog (or human) with the same name.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 11 2005, 09:25 AM
> *Saltymalty,
> What number did you call about your bag?  I got mine yesterday and THEY SENT THE WRONG ONE!  I ordered the small and got the large.  I think I could put both dogs in it!  Its even bigger than the Juicy bags.  I really wanted the smaller one.  Luckily I have a photocopy of my original order so I can prove what I ordered.  I just have no clue how to get started on getting this fixed!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's kind of why I returned my Puchi bag (not the little cesar one but a regular one). It kind of looked like a suitcase and its way too tall. I mean Miko is on the bigger side but it was way too unnecessarily tall. Plus, I wasn't crazy about the way it was made.

My juicy obsession continues.. I bought one of their track suits. It will go nicely with the carrier!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Mar 11 2005, 05:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's kind of why I returned my Puchi bag (not the little cesar one but a regular one). It kind of looked like a suitcase and its way too tall. I mean Miko is on the bigger side but it was way too unnecessarily tall. Plus, I wasn't crazy about the way it was made.

My juicy obsession continues.. I bought one of their track suits. It will go nicely with the carrier!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42318
[/B][/QUOTE]
Nordstrom's had some really cute Juicy cotton skirts and tops. Perfect for beach wear.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Mar 11 2005, 04:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Nordstrom's had some really cute Juicy cotton skirts and tops. Perfect for beach wear.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42341
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks. By the way, your puppy is adorable. She is so little!!
Until your recent post, I also thought her name was salty.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Get this! PuchiBag called me back and said that they didn't have any more of the smaller bag. So, even though I sent my request in on Jan. 30, they have run out of the small bag and just sent the larger one. Unfortunately I really don't like the larger one. My husband took the message so I didn't have the chance to ask about a refund, but I guess I'll have to contact Cesars for that. Someone said earlier in this thread that they hoped we wouldn't buy the bag and try to sell it on Ebay, but that is exactly what I'll probably end up doing. And sadly for PuchiBags and Cesars this will probably be the last time that I participate in this type of offer. If I had waited until the end of the offer period I would have expected that they might have run out. I was at the beginning, not the end of the offer and find it very hard to believe that they can't fill my order. Since I know that Saltymalty got her bag within the last day or two I don't really buy that they suddenly have no more small bags. 

Oh well, I'll deal with it when I get back from Spring break. At least I have the Juicy bags which I love and my puppies love. I did try Sassy in the PuchiBag and when I roll the window down she jumps right out.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Ugh Susan I'm sorry about that







I too thought the little bag was adorable. Thats superlame that they just sent you the large bag. It's like, did they figure you wouldn't notice? :lol: You're right though, you do have those adorable Juicy bags... lol


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I just overall don't like Puchi. They take a long time, the bags aren't that great and they are too expansive (at normal prices). Plus when I got mine, it came damaged from being shipped in the crappiest, awful box. For almost $400 that I paid, I would have expected a better box. I promptly returned it and I will never buy their bags again.

Sorry that this happened to you!!! At least you have juicy!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree about the price of the bag. If I had paid $400 for it, I certainly would have sent it back. But for $86 it will do just fine. The small bag is definitely cuter than the larger. Boy am I glad that they had it in stock as I don't know what I'd do with two! Also, when I called for the replacement, the person I spoke to couldn't guarantee that I'd get the same bag. I assumed that meant I might get a different color, not a different style. Susan, how is the fabric on your large tote? Mine has this puckering on one side. If yours is puckered too maybe they'll exchange it for another bag? I am so shocked that they didn't have enough supply for the small bag. I definitely think the Juicy is a much better quality bag and considering the difference in price of $225 vs. $395, then it's a no brainer.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

The bag's starting to show up on ebay...

bag link


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

double post


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I hope it's because they found it to be too big for their dog. I wonder what their reserve is?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Current bid is $71.01. It says the reserve has not been met, but it doesn't say what it is.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 14 2005, 10:28 AM
> *Current bid is $71.01.  It says the reserve has not been met, but it doesn't say what it is.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43068*


[/QUOTE]
My guess would be what they paid for it...$86 with S&H


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Mar 14 2005, 12:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I'm glad this topic came up, maybe someone can explain this to me. Why is there a reserve on e-bay? Why doesn't the seller just set the price at the reserve?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43097
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've wondered that too! They should open their bid with the lowest acceptable price and go from there. If it doesn't reach the reserve price, it doesn't sell anyway..so I don't see the difference.







Although...I have gotten a few things that I had been watching for less than reserve after the auction ended. I would just email the seller and offer a price higher than the last bid. Sometimes they would tell me the reserve and sometimes not. I got lots of clothes for the kids







that way.


----------

